# Repairing scratches



## FrankW (Oct 2, 2018)

What is the best and easiest way to repair moderate scratches at the bottom of an aquarium? Could a scratch simply be covered by aquarium sealant? 

Thanks...


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

Jewellers rouge is IMO by far the best, but it does take a buffer or a fair bit of elbow grease. No matter what, deep scratches cannot be removed, but can be polished to almost invisible.

By sealant, I assume you mean silicone in which yes the scratch can be filled with silicone but it will not render it any less visible, in fact usually more-so. You can try your hand using a clear epoxy or superglue just for a quick aesthetic fix, but you have to be careful to clean fully, apply carefully, and if not wanting a lot of work; be very careful trimming excess flush with a razor blade, keeping in mind that improper pressure on the razor blade can as well scratch the glass. Will need a light polish after flush trim.

Basic mint toothpaste, or toothpaste with baking soda can as well be used for an aesthetic fix by using the basic toothpaste as a filler that will eventually clear but will not fix and needs replacing; or baking soda toothpaste as a less abrasive polish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

